# My Russian Collection



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have been looking at the great collections of Russian watches on the previous thread with pleasure.It got me thinking that i had not recently got my collection together in one place, I have recently bodged up a couple of storage boxes out of parts,and got 75% in some sort of order,the rest is still in chaos!.

I had time off recently,and because i had not been winding them regularly,had noticed some becoming a bit sticky,which i have cured by doing a bit of basic mainainence,but i have started to think,how did i manage to obtain all of these watches whithout my wife seeking medical help for me







, do i realy need all of these watches?The future maintainence issue is a bit of a worry.do i need a major cull.I am seriously thinking about it.

Anyway please bear with me for hogging the thread with a lot of,probably poor pictures,with some obscure and worn,[the wearing history always fascinated me more than anything] watches.

Best Regards,


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> I have been looking at the great collections of Russian watches on the previous thread with pleasure.It got me thinking that i had not recently got my collection together in one place, I have recently bodged up a couple of storage boxes out of parts,and got 75% in some sort of order,the rest is still in chaos!.
> 
> I had time off recently,and because i had not been winding them regularly,had noticed some becoming a bit sticky,which i have cured by doing a bit of basic mainainence,but i have started to think,how did i manage to obtain all of these watches whithout my wife seeking medical help for me
> 
> ...


Nice collection you've got there Russ.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oooh, im really liking the look of ALL of that! fantastic!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a superb collection.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice collection Russ.

I'd love to see more individual pictures!

-k


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments Steve,mrteatime,thunderbolt and Kinead.

Kinead its a job to choose pictures but i suppose three of my favourites are The Strela and Sturmanskie for there history,specially the Sturmanskie,and the Kosmos for its condition.

I have a couple of alarms in N.O.S condition, still in there original boxes plus a couple of Rose 14ct gold dress watches which i am partial to but cant seem to find at the moment!

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that strela is a classic. think its time to move away from the divers me thinks


----------

